# fragen zum rieselfilter



## maritim (29. März 2009)

*fragen zum rieselfilter mit k1/leistung*

hallo koifreunde,

bin neu im forum und muss euch gleich mit fragen nerven.

über den winter hatte ich etwas zeit zum basteln und die filteranlage wurde etwas modifiziert.

meine filteranlage sieht nun so aus:

1.spaltsieb für arme (edelstahlgewebe). und in dem gehäuse wird bald ein tauch-uvc eingebaut.
2.regentonne: als vortex.
3.regentonne : bestückt mit filtermatten und filterwürfel.
4 regentonne : als patronenfilter(ca. 9m patronen).
5.regentonne:  als rieselfilter (bestückt mit 80l k1 und 30l __ muscheln).

es ist interessant, das man im internet alles über die leistung von k1 ruhend oder bewegt lesen kann.
leider findet man keine angaben im internet, was k1 für eine leistung bei rieselfilter hat.:evil

meine fragen an euch:
wer von euch hat erfahrungen mit einem rieselfelder gemacht?
kann jemand etwas über die leistung von k1 bei rieselfilter sagen?
warum ist der rieselfilter(meine nicht die abschäumer) bei koi-teichen kaum zufinden?
warum steigt angeblich der nitratwert im teich, wenn der rieselfilter als letzte stufe an die schon bestehende filteranlage angeschlossen wird? 

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (31. März 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

schieb


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Servus Peter

Deine Frage kann wohl keiner beantworten, auch ich leider nicht 

Ich kenne gerade mal ein oder zwei user, so aus der Erinnerung, die einen Kieselfilter betreiben, aber ob die in Kombi mit K1 ausgeführt sind


----------



## mitch (31. März 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo peter,

das ist die einzige seite die ich zum rieselfilter kenne: http://www.koi-paradies.de/Rieselfilter_Eigenbau.17.0.html

er verwendet aber lavagestein 

schreib ihn halt mal an + und uns dann bitte berichten


----------



## maritim (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

neuer zwischenstand von meinem rieselfilter.

war heute morgen bei meinem koi-händler....
bei einer tasse kaffee kamen wir auf das thema rieselfilter.
es stellte sich herraus, das er an seinem privaten koiteich auch ein rieselfilter betreibt und sehr zufrieden damit ist.
meine frage, was k1  für eine leistung bei einem rieselfilter hat, konnte er mir auch nicht richtig beantworten.
da er auf grund des rieselfilters seine kammern mit k1 bewegt rausgeworfen hat, gibt es nur eine kleine hochrechnung von ihm.
nach seiner aussage , bringt ein rieselfilter mindestens die dreifache leistung als k1 bewegt.
er hat mich auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das die anreicherung mit sauerstoff im wasser extrem hoch ist.
ich sollte mal schauen, wie oft meine koi die kiemen bewegen.

natürlich habe ich heute mittag gleich nach meinen koi geschaut und dann ist mir auch aufgefallen, das extrem wenig bewegung bei den kiemen ist.
man muss ewig schauen, bis man eine bewegung an den kiemen sieht.

gruß peter


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Servus Peter



> natürlich habe ich heute mittag gleich nach meinen koi geschaut und dann ist mir auch aufgefallen, das extrem wenig bewegung bei den kiemen ist.
> man muss ewig schauen, bis man eine bewegung an den kiemen sieht.


Heißt das, daß du durch den Rieselfilter ein, stark mit O² angereichertes Teichwasser hast


----------



## hipsu (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo 

denke mal schon, was hat es denn für vor-/nachteile das das wasser viel sauerstoff hat? 

Lg


----------



## maritim (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> 
> 
> Heißt das, daß du durch den Rieselfilter ein, stark mit O² angereichertes Teichwasser hast



hallo,

laut der aussage von dem koihändler bekommt man viel mehr sauerstoff in den teich.
muss auch offen sagen, das die koi noch nie so wenig kiemen-bewegung hatten, wie jetzt der fall ist.

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



hipsu schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> denke mal schon, was hat es denn für vor-/nachteile das das wasser viel sauerstoff hat?
> 
> Lg



hallo,

für die fische ist es natürlich besser, wenn mehr sauerstoff ins wasser kommt.
gerade im sommer sind am frühen morgen die sauerstoff -werte im keller.

und man regt die biologie im filter und teich extrem an, wenn der sauerstoff-wert hoch ist.
für die bakties ist sauerstoff wie beim auto lachgas.

hoffe ich konnte es mit meinem spärlichen anfängerwissen richtig rüber bringen.

gruß peter

ps.
zu den nachteilen kann ich nichts sagen , aber die profis aus dem forum können sich was zu den nachteilen sagen.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hi,

dass die Fische derzeit die Kiemen sehr langsam bewegen, liegt an den tiefen Temperaturen und dem damit hohem Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers. 

Ich denke, selbst mit einem Rieselfilter kommt man kaum über die 100% Sauerstoffsättigung - der mg-Gehalt ist nun mal temperaturabhängig und wird es bleiben.

Nur Unterwasserpflanzen schaffen Werte über 100% - bewegt man das Wasser zu stark, treibt man diesen aber ganz flott wieder auf 100% runter.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hi Peter,
mal 'ne blöde Frage:
die Sauerstoffmenge im Teich hängt von der Temperatur des Wassers ab. Die biologische Aktivität der Fische auch. Niedrige Temperatur = hohe Sauerstoffkonzentration + niedrige biologische Aktivität (= Sauerstoffverbrauch). Das haben wir doch jetzt, oder?
Wenn Du eine ausreichende Umwälzung hast, wird das Teichwasser auch so stark bewegt, dass es in der "Tiefe" keinen Sauerstoffmangel für eine gegebene Temperatur gibt. Damit ist ein Rieselfilter nur ein anderes System als die "Tonnenfilter ohne Belüftung", oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo hab gerade mal mehrere Aquariumbücher gewälzt konnte aber leider nichts finden,obwohl ich mal irgendwo was gelesen habe
War das beim Rieselfilter nicht so das nur eine sehr kleine Wassermenge pro Stunde durchfliest
Kann mich nicht mehr ganz genau erinnern
Wenn das so wäre ist das für Koiteiche wohl weniger sinnvoll.

So jetzt aber mal Hilfe von den Profis:beeten:beeten:beeten


----------



## wp-3d (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo,

mein Rieselfilter läuft jetzt ununterbrochen 9 Jahre er ist befüllt mit Schaumstoffresten, es geht auch mit anderen Material mit grosser Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien.
Er ist kein Dreckfilter und sollte als letzte Stufe mit gefilterten Wasser betrieben werden, so bedarf er eigendlich keiner Wartung. 


Vorteil:

Es wird durch Verrieselung Sauerstoff in den Teich befördert.

Bakterien leben von Luftsauerstoff, verarbeiten Nitrit in Nitrat.
                                                                                                        Rieselfilter kann ohne Schaden ein paar Stunden ausfallen, (wenn er nicht in der Sonne gekocht wird) da die Bakterien an die Aufnahme von Sauerstoff aus der Luft angepasst sind.    
Er ermöglicht im Gewerbe einen höheren Besatz.


Nachteil: 

der Filter steht über der Wasseroberflache und muss gepumpt werden.

Bei Aquarien im Wohnraum durch das Rauschen ein störendes Geräusch.


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

*@ alle*
hurra, endlich kommt bewegung in den fred

*@rkurzhals *
hallo rolf,

nach meiner meinung sieht es so aus:
wie von den anderen usern schon beschrieben wurde , sind die sauerstoffwerte bei kalten wasser einfach besser.
wenn es wärmer wird, dann sinken die sauerstoffwerte im wasser.
der rieselfilter unterstützt nur den sauerstoff-eintrag im wasser.
das wasser kann den sauerstoff bei einem rieselfilter einfach besser aufnehmen.

was meinst du mit tonnenfilter?
wahrscheinlich meinst du mit tonnenfilter ein ruhendes material?
ein rieselfilter ist ein komplet anderes system, weil die bakties permanent mit der luft in berührung kommen. durch die berührung mit luft arbeiten die bakties besser. nicht ohne grund blasen viele luft in ihre filter.....

schau dir mal bitte den beitrag von wp-3d (werner) an, er hat den rieselfilter super beschrieben

gruß peter

*@christian und frauke *
hallo christian. 

beim rieselfilter kannst du die volle wassermenge durchjagen.
nur sollte der querschnitt beim rieselfilter nicht so klein sein, das die bakties weggespült werden.

gruß peter

*@wp-3d* 
hallo werner,

endlich ist jemand da, der einen rieselfilter hat.
deine beschreibung und erfahrung finde ich super!

aber soviel mir bekannt ist, baut der rieselfilter kein nitrat ab. 

gruß peter

*@annett*
hallo annett,

nun erschlag mich kleinen anfänger doch nicht prozentsätzen.
bis jetzt habe verschiedene aussagen im internet gefunden, das der rieselfilter viel sauerstoff ins wasser bringt.
ich stütze mich aber in erster linie auf die aussage von meinem koi-händler, der ebenfalls die einbringung vom sauerstoff bestätigt.

welche sättigung damit erreicht wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
aber wichtig ist doch, das man das wasser zusätzlich mit ausreichend sauerstoff versogt.
zusätzlicher sauerstoff ist doch immer gut und die baktis und fische freuen sich.

guß peter


----------



## wp-3d (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



maritim schrieb:


> *@ alle*
> 
> 
> aber soviel mir bekannt ist, baut der rieselfilter kein nitrat ab.




Hallo Peter,

habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


hallo werner,
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.
und ich bin nicht im vorteil.:evil
sorry, da ist mir ein fehler unterlaufen.

gruß peter


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hi allerseits,
meine Meinung war nur:
bei kalten Temperaturen sind die Fische "lethargisch" und brauchen nur wenig Sauerstoff, aber im Waser ist viel gelöst.
Im wärmeren Wasser habe ich dann schon ein Problem. Da die Fische dann deutlich mehr Sauerstoff verbrauchen, und die Konzentration an Sauerstoff verringert ist, ist es wichtiger, das Wasser optimal anzureichern. Möglichkeiten hierzu gibt es mehrere.


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Peter und Rolf.

Worum es mir in meinem Beitrag lediglich ging: Ihr werdet, egal womit (außer Unterwasserpflanzen), nicht über 100% Sauerstoffsättigung hinaus kommen.



> Die Löslichkeit des Sauerstoffs im Wasser nimmt mit steigender Temperatur sowie mit steigendem Gehalt an gelösten Substanzen (z. B. viskositätserhöhende und oberflächenaktive Stoffe, Salze, andere gelöste Gase) ab. Der Sättigungswert beträgt bei 0 °C 14,6 mg O2/l (a. d.) und sinkt bei 20 °C auf 9,1 mg O2/l (a. d.). Die fischkritische Konzentration wird bei Werten kleiner als 4 mg O2/l erreicht.


Quelle



> Sauerstoff wird aus der Atmosphäre eingetragen, wobei die Sauerstoffaufnahme vor allem von der Größe der Wasseroberfläche, der Wassertemperatur, dem Sättigungsdefizit, der Wasserturbulenz und der Luftbewegung abhängt. Sauerstoff wird auch bei der Photosynthese der Wasserpflanzen freigesetzt. *Dadurch können Sauerstoffübersättigungen auftreten.*


Gleiche Quelle wie zuvor.

Hier mal noch eine Tabelle und ein Diagramm, die es besser veranschaulichen.


Die meisten Gartenteiche haben m.M.n. eher selten ein wirkliches Sauerstoffproblem (Extremlagen mit >25°C warmen Wasser mal ausgenommen), es sei denn, das sind die reinsten "Schlammlöcher" oder dunkelgrün eingefärbte Tümpel mit Nährstoffüberschuß=Algenblüte. 
Wenn die Fische schwer atmend an der Oberfläche hängen, dann ist es ziemlich häufig ein Nitritproblem.....

Wie gesagt - das ist meine Meinung zur oft geführten Diskussion um "mehr" Sauerstoffeintrag ins Wasser.


----------



## maritim (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

*zwischenbericht von eigenbau-rieselfilter*

hallo teichfreunde,

die wasserwerte (Nitrit, nitrat, ammoniak bei 0) bleiben konstand obwohl ich die koi sehr stark füttere.
hatte vor kurzen noch etwas phosphat im wasser und nun ist das phosphat auch bei null.
ist aber nichts besonderes, weil ich bis jetzt noch nie stress mit phosphat hatte.

bis jetzt hatte ich immer einen rasen mit fadenalgen an der folie.
in dem jahr hatte ich nur unmengen an fadenalgen  im siebfilter.
von tag zu tag sammelten sich weniger fadenalgen im siebfilter an und momentan ist so gut wie nichts mehr auf dem sieb.
die wenigen fadenalgen die ich am anfang des jahres im teich hatte sind alle verschwunden
mein teichwasser ist momentan so klar wie die luft.

meiner meinung nach kann es entweder nur an dem rieselfilter , oder an der abänderung vom eiweißabschäumer liegen.

in den vergangenen jahren wurde der abschäumer direkt vom teich  oder nach dem siebfilter eingespeist.

in diesem jahr entnehme ich das wasser für den abschäumer nach dem patronenfilter und das wasser vom abschäumer geht wieder zurück in den patronenfilter.
nach meiner berechnung geht somit das gereinigte wasser bis zu 35%, zwei mal durch den patronenfilter/abschäumer.

ich denke, das ich den abschäumer in 3 wochen außer betrieb nehmen werde, wenn die filteranlage voll eingelaufen ist.

den abschäumer habe ich immer nur am anfang vom jahr laufen, bis die  flitteranlage voll eingefahren ist.
wenn die filteranlage eingefahren ist, dann bildet sich auch ohne abschäumer kein schaum mehr auf der wasseroberfläche: und der abschäumer schäumt auch keine dunkle stickende brühe mehr ab.

mal schauen was die fadenalgen sagen, wenn der abschäumer nicht mehr läuft.
wenn dann die fadenalgen nicht wachsen, dann liegt es eindeutig am rießelfilter und nicht an der änderung von der wassereinspeisung vom abschäumer.


*wenn interesse von euch besteht, dann berichte ich gerne weiter.*

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo markus,

danke für den link.

das einzige was gut beschrieben wird, ist die werbung für das crystal bio .
die restlichen angaben sind leider nicht umfangreicher als in dem beitrag.

gruß peter


----------



## Eugen (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hi Peter,

er will dir ja auch nix erklären,
er will nur sein Produkt verkaufen.

Drum sollte diese Werbung hier auch gelöscht werden.


----------



## maritim (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



Eugen schrieb:


> Drum sollte diese Werbung hier auch gelöscht werden.



hallo eugen,

so direkt wollte ich es als neuling nicht schreiben.

gruß peter


----------



## hoffisoft (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hei

http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1773/q2n4jijs_jpg.htm
http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1773/naqw24oq_jpg.htm

das ist meiner . 
ich fange an mit ein 200µ sieb,
durch jede box mit 20cm schwämme. 
unten die grüne 150l helix 14


gruß

ps: das andere ist ein gegenstromabschäumer.


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Ich sehe die Filtration mit einem Rieselfilter als  eine der besten Möglichkeiten sein Teichwasser zu reinigen.

Hier eine Auflistung meiner Erfahrungen:
- Das Wasser wird aufgespalten und entgast.
- Optimaler Sauerstoffeintrag ins Teichwasser.
- Die Bakterienkulturen auf dem Filtermedium werden ständig mit Sauertoff und Nahrung versorgt.
- Das Fitermedium wird von oben ständig durchspült und ein verschlammen, ist fast unmöglich.
- Eine zusätzliche Belüftung des Filters, bzw. Teichwassers entfällt.
- Die meisten Nutzer eines Rieselfilters benötigen keine UV - Anlage mehr, das Wasser war innerhalb von einer Nutzungsdauer von 3 Wochen ' glasklar'. 
- Der beste Indikator ob eine Filtration gut ist, kann man anhand der Teichbewohner, sprich Fische, in meinem Fall Koi, beurteilen. Ich möchte die Koi mit der Vitalität von Forellen beschreiben.

Jetzt werden einige aufschreien: Der spinnt doch!

Nein, das tue ich nicht! Es ist wirklich so. Ich lade Jeden recht herzlich ein sich mal bei mir davon perönlich zu überzeugen und mit der Vitälitat seiner Fische zu vergleichen. 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## maritim (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo markus,

der beitrag gefällt mir schon wesentlich besser, weil er einiges an infos rüber bringt.
in meinem beitrag habe ich auch darüber berichte, das mein wasser total klar ist und das ich keine fadenalgen mehr im teich habe.

kannst du mir etwas über die nitratwerte sagen? normal wird gesagt, das durch einen rieselfilter die nitratwerte in die höhe gehen.
bei mir konnte ich das noch nicht feststellen, weil der nitratwert wie in den anderen jahren bei null ist. 
aber ich kann noch nicht viel dazu sagen, weil der riselfilter erst in dem jahr an den teich angeschlossen wurde.

gruß peter

ps. was ist bei euch an filter vor dem rieselfilter installiert?


----------



## maritim (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



kois-fuer-kenner schrieb:


> - Die meisten Nutzer eines Rieselfilters benötigen keine UV - Anlage mehr, das Wasser war innerhalb von einer Nutzungsdauer von 3 Wochen ' glasklar'.
> -



noch ein ps. an dich

mal unabhängig vom filtermaterial (bitte jetzt kein werbefeldzug), so schnell ist doch kein filter eingefahren.:shock


----------



## maritim (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo markus,

eigentlich finde ich es schade, das du dich nicht mehr in dem beitrag beteiligst.
hätte mich über eine antwort von dir gefreut.

*@ alle*

neuer zwischenstand:

noch immer keinen schwebalgen und fadenalgen in sicht.
die wasserwerte bleiben stabil, obwohl die koi *unmengen(wie noch nie zuvor) an futter* verdrücken.
nur der gh und kh-wert ging am wochenende etwas in die knie,aber das war bei den gh und kh-wert schon immer so.

was aber total erfreulich war, das meine freundin gesagt hat, das sie die koi noch nie so  agil gesehen hat.
ohne das meine freundin von dem beitrag wusste, kam auch der verleich mit der vitalität von forellen...so wie es auch markus geschrieben hat.:shock
ich bin auch der meinung das viel agiler sind.

gruß peter


----------



## Gredi (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Ich hab zum Thema Rieselfilter folgendes gefunden 

http://www.koi-europe.de/rieselfilter.htm


----------



## maritim (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo gerd,

danke für den link!
aber der link beantwortet nicht die fragen, die ich markus gestellt habe.
eigentlich ist es schon witzig, das man imm www. zu rieselfilter so wenige informationen und erfahrungsberichte findet.

gruß peter


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Bei unserem Rieselfilter ist eine Kunststoffmatte vorgeschaltet, die sich ohne großen Aufwand heraus nehmen und reinigen lässt. 
Die Nitritwerte sind nach kurzer Einlaufphase nicht mehr messbar.( Keine Verfärbung).
Das  die GH und KH durch einen Rieselfilter verbrutzelt werden, habe ich noch nicht festgestellt. Das liegt wohl eher an dem gebr. von Ozon, UV oder Regenwasser.

Gruß Markus


----------



## maritim (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo markus,

hatte dich nach den nitrat-werten gefragt.

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

neuer zwischenstand.

momentan bekommen die koi fast die doppelt menge an futter wie im vorjahr.
sie sind noch immer wesentlich agiler als in den jahren zuvor.
ich bleibe mal bei den vergleich, das sie so agil wie forellen sind. 

an dem k1 ist ein deutlicher biolfilm zuerkennen.

am siebfilter kommen nur noch wenige algen an und ich muss monaten nur alle 3 tage eine hand voll vom sieb entfernen.

in zwei ecke vom teich haben sich auf einer fläche von 20 cm paar faden angesiedelt, der rest ist frei von fadenalgen.
die teichpflanzen wachsen leider sehr mickrig und bei den sonnst so üppigen seerosen gibt es nur paar blätter.

das wasser ist noch immer klar wie die luft und es sind auch ohne uvc keine schwebealgen in sicht.

die wasserwerte sind stabil und die kontroll- messung beim koi händler hat folgendes ergeben.

ph=7,6
gh= 5
kh=6
no2=0
no3=0
o2=7,5 mg/l
nh3= 0
po4=0 mg/l 

wie in den jahren zuvor muss ich dem teichwasser gh+und kh+ zufügen, damit ich beide werte bei 5 halten kann.

nitrat und phosphat  habe ich nicht im wasser, obwohl mein bachlauf der als pflanzenfilter arbeitet länger nicht im betrieb war, da dieser mit dichtschlämme abgedichtet  werden musste.
der bachlauf ging erst am wochenende wieder in betrieb und hat noch keine üppige bepflanzung.

den abschäumer habe ich am wochenende außer betrieb genommen, weil er nichts mehr zum abschäumen hat.
mal schauen wie sich alles entwickelt, wenn der abschäumer länger außer betrieb ist.

obwohl ich es anfangs nicht glauben wollte hat sich bis jetzt alles bestätigt, was die wenigen 
rieselfilter-betreiber von koiteichen berichtet haben.

ps. 

es würde mich freuen, wenn der eine oder andere auch einen rieselfilter an seinem teich testen würde.
ein rieselfilter ist in paar stunden für kleines geld gebaut und stellt eine günstige alternative zu vielen teuren und hochgelobten hochleistungsfiltern dar, die eine menge an energie verbrauchen.

ich denke, das meine zwischenberichte nun etwas spärlicher werden.
werde erst wieder berichten, wenn größere veränderungen auftreten oder nachfragen von eurer seite kommen.


----------



## maritim (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

nachdem ich schon lange nicht mehr berichtet habe, möchte ich nun paar neuigkeiten miteilen.

vor meinem urlaub war alles bestens am teich.

*nach meinem urlaub( 2 wochen)* 
habe ich einen schock bekommen als ich nachhause gekommen bin.
fadenalgen ohne ende im teich und die koi sind schon durch ein tunnelsystem von fadenalgen geschwommen.
habe dann gefühlte 1000kg fadenalgen aus dem teich geholt .
in dem bachlauf der als pflanzenfiter arbeitet haben sich keine fadenalgen gebildet.
anscheint schafft er genau mit 600l bis 800l am tag die nährstoffe abzubauen, die von den fadenalgen benötigt werden. werde nun die einstellung mit 800l pro tag beibehalten.

*was ist eigentlich in meinem urlaub passiert?*
der teichbeauftragte hat sich nicht an die futtermenge(ein becher pro tag) gehalten, die ich vorgeschrieben habe.:evil
in den zwei wochen hat er das an futter verballert was ich normal in 1,5 monaten verbrauche.:evil
und nebenbei erwähnt werden meine koi von mir mehr als reichlich gefüttert.


*aktueller stand*
bis auf einem erhöhten nitrat- phosphatwert waren die restlichen wasserwerte selbst nach dieser futteraktion optimal und das wasser war frei von schwebealgen.
mittlerweile ist der nitrat und phosphatwert wieder bei null und der abschäumer hat mangels eiweiß seinen dienst eingestellt und bleibt wie immer nach dem frühjahr aus.
hatte erst die befürchtung das ich die uvc laufen lassen muss, nachdem ich die fadenalgen abgefischt habe, aber es traten keine schwebealgen auf
mittlerweile sind die restlichen fadenalgen von alleine auch aus dem teich verschwunden. 

*beruhigend.*
alles im allen hatte die sache was gutes.
mir ist nun klar, das ich durch den neuen rieselfilter genügend reserven frei habe.
ohne den rieselfilter wäre diese aktion böse ausgegeangen 

*zukunft*
weiter reserven kann ich ebenfalls noch schaffen, weil ich noch platz für ca. 50l k1 im rieselfilter habe. 


*abschließend *
ich nach wie vor von dem rieselfilter begeistert.
meine koi sind so agil wie sie es noch nie waren, die wasserwerte sind der traum, das wasser ist kristallklar und die fadenalgen wurden aus dem teich verband.
mittlerweile bewegt sich sogar mein ph-wert bei 7,0 und dadurch funktioniert auch die nummer mit den austernschalen, das die gh und kh-werte stabil bleiben.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Servus Peter

Zuerst ein Schock ... dann doch alles gut gegangen 

Du solltest über einen Futterautomaten nachdenken 

Ich habe mal Hier diese "Urlaubsfrage" gestellt .....
Leider war das Echo ....... 

Entweder fährt keiner in den Urlaub oder die haben die "Perfekte" Urlaubs-Vertretung :?

Aber wie man sieht, bei Dir hat es nicht geklappt und wie vielen wird es genauso gehen, nur sie verschweigen es . ... Leider, doch genau diese Erfahrungen bräuchten wir .......


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Peter,

das Thema ist sehr interessant, habs leider erst heute entdeckt.

In meinem Teich ist quasi ein Rieselfilter unter Wasser integriert.
2 HT Rohre mit vielen 6mm Löchern eingebettet in verschiedene
Kiesschichten am flachsten Teichpunkt. Daran 12V Saugpumpe.
Auslass am tiefsten Teichpunkt aus einem ebenfalls in verschiedene
Kiesschichten gebetteten HT Rohr mit langen Schlitzen.

Läuft nun seit 7 Jahren. Fadenalgen gleich 0 ausser einmal im 
Frühjahr bis die Pflanzen Gas geben, Schwebealgen noch nie.
Hab zwar keine Kois drin, aber 128 andere Fische. Gefüttert
wird jeden Tag. Wasser glasklar. Werte im optimalen Bereich.

Gruß
Andy

Foto von grade eben, 20.54 Uhr


----------



## maritim (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo helmut

kann dir leider nicht in deinem beitrag antworten, da ich kein user in dem forum mehr bin.
du kannst dort gerne meinen beitrag einstellen, wenn du magst.


----------



## robsig12 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Peter,

wie sind die Erfahrungen nach nun über 2 Jahren?


----------



## newbee (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Peter

 kannst Du mal Bilder von Deinem RF machen oder eine Skizze wie er ausgebaut ist.
beabsichtige mir auch einen zu Bauen jedoch aus KG200 Rohr.


----------



## robsig12 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Vielleicht haben ja auch schon andere User Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mittlerweile ist so ein Rieselfilter ja nicht mehr so ganz selten am Teich anzutreffen.


----------



## fbr (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo @All,
keiner der über den Rieselfilter was nettest (am nettesten mit Fotos) zu berichten hat?
Oder sind die alle schon wieder abmontiert und eingemottet/verkauft


----------



## maritim (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

mein rieselfilter läuft nach wie vor an meinem teich und ich wollte ihn nicht mehr missen.


----------



## fbr (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Peter,
DANKE 
Ist der Sauerstoffwert nachts besser geworden?
Was hast Du für einen Auslauf, Rohr oder Wasserfall?


----------



## maritim (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

hallo franz,

die sauerstoffwerte habe ich nicht mehr gemessen.
selbst bei wassertemperaturen von über 25 grad haben meine fische kaum kiemenbewegung. 
als auslauf habe ich ein rohr was unterhalb vom wasserspiegel liegt und leicht nach oben geneigt ist.
es sieht so aus, als würde das wasser aus einer quelle kommen. ...dadurch gibt es auch ein leises plätschern.....


----------



## robsig12 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo @All,
> keiner der über den Rieselfilter was nettest (am nettesten mit Fotos) zu berichten hat?
> Oder sind die alle schon wieder abmontiert und eingemottet/verkauft



So schaut meiner aus. Läuft nun seit ca. 3 Monaten. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## fbr (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Peter,


> als auslauf habe ich ein rohr was unterhalb vom wasserspiegel liegt und leicht nach oben geneigt ist.
> es sieht so aus, als würde das wasser aus einer quelle kommen. ...dadurch gibt es auch ein leises plätschern.....


Tolle IDEE da verlierst Du auch keinen Sauerstoff durch das plätschern.

Hallo Robert,
Riesen Teil!
Ist das Helix immer so weit unten bei Dir oder sieht das am Foto nur so aus?


----------



## robsig12 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hi Franz nein, es sind 2 Ebenen, damit dazwischen auch noch mal ein Luftraum ist. 

Unteres Fach ca 30 Liter 12ér __ Hel-X. Oberes Fach ca 70 Liter 12ér Hel-X (ist nur auf dem Bild nicht befüllt)


----------



## fbr (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Robert,
 Danke für die Info!


----------



## Plätscher (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo franz,
> 
> 
> als auslauf habe ich ein rohr was unterhalb vom wasserspiegel liegt und leicht nach oben geneigt ist.
> es sieht so aus, als würde das wasser aus einer quelle kommen. ...dadurch gibt es auch ein leises plätschern.....



Hallo,

kannst du mal von dem Einlauf ein Foto einstellen, hört sich interessant an. Da ich gerade selber am bauen bin könnte ich ja deine Idee klauen  muß ja nicht immer ein Wasserfall sein.


----------



## fbr (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: fragen zum rieselfilter*

Hallo Jungs,
sagt blubbert es bei euch auch so schön wenn ihr den Einlauf unter die Wasseroberfläche verlegt?


----------

